# wolfgang giving out infused-water dispenser diy (closed)



## roseyflora (Apr 20, 2020)

entry fee 1 nmt or 1gold nugget. post if interested will pm code 

edit: done  tysm everyone!


----------



## Chibin (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to stop by


----------



## roseyflora (Apr 20, 2020)

Chibin said:


> I'd like to stop by



pm'd


----------



## mistakenolive (Apr 20, 2020)

I've got a gold nugget to spare


----------



## Noodledude (Apr 20, 2020)

I would like to visit


----------



## Saphi (Apr 20, 2020)

Can i come please? I have a gold nugget


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to come by please


----------



## lucyhannahg (Apr 20, 2020)

i’d love to come please! c:


----------



## squidney (Apr 20, 2020)

may I visit


----------



## pipty (Apr 20, 2020)

roseyflora said:


> entry fee 1 nmt or 1gold nugget. post if interested will pm code



Can I visit for 1 gold nug?


----------



## roseyflora (Apr 20, 2020)

still available


----------



## lclcola (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to come


----------



## popstar (Apr 20, 2020)

i would love to come! i can bring an NMT


----------



## Keen (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to come by


----------



## xXJessXx (Apr 20, 2020)

I would like to visit


----------



## fullmetal (Apr 20, 2020)

can i come as well? ^^


----------



## roseyflora (Apr 20, 2020)

still available


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 20, 2020)

i'd love to come by~


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 20, 2020)

I would love to visit if possible


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I please come over I have a NMT for you?


----------



## Fenix (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to go if he's still crafting


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 20, 2020)

Is this still open? I'd like to visit.


----------



## roseyflora (Apr 20, 2020)

still available


----------



## ayla<3 (Apr 20, 2020)

can i come for 1 nmt?


----------



## Yukikuro (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm interested I can give a gold nugget!


----------



## Neopet (Apr 20, 2020)

I can give a nugget if he's still going


----------



## Jay but not that one (Apr 20, 2020)

Is this still going on?
I'd love to come, I'll pass a nmt your way


----------



## lizkun (Apr 20, 2020)

Is this still open? Would love to come!


----------



## CovisGod (Apr 20, 2020)

Me please if he’s still going


----------



## Lunaya (Apr 20, 2020)

i’d like to visit too if he is still crafting c:


----------



## audtt (Apr 20, 2020)

if this is still open i would love to visit !!!


----------



## Jenny_ysy (Apr 20, 2020)

May I visit!


----------



## roseyflora (Apr 20, 2020)

closing up  thanks so much everyone


----------

